# 96a1 trigger pull length



## focusedarcher (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Folks, I have been using my beretta 96a1 for target shooting and usually only shoot in single action. My question; is it possible to reduce the length of the trigger pull. In single action the trigger pulls almost 1/4" before It engages the sear. I would like to eliminate the dead space at the start of the pull.
Bill:mrgreen:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't know if it's possible to reduce the takeup, but, Dave can tell you.
David Olhasso Beretta Services


----------

